# MF 165 Stabilizer Bracket



## JTThomsen (2 mo ago)

My hunting club has an old MF 165 and we have to use the threaded type stabilizer bars. The stabilizer bar brackets, located under the rear axle, have been damaged and bent, due to my thinking the nuts on the pins became loose and created slack, then people using the tractor did not correct any of that. The brackets that were on the tractor had been altered a couple of times by previous owners and we are not sure they were correct. Tractor supply sells the brackets and they come with four holes for the pins. How do you determine which hole to use for the pin. We are not tractor mechanics (as you can probably tell) and I assume pressure on the bars could change if not using the correct hole when lifting and lowering the implements. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy JT, welcome to the forum.

Choose the hole that is closest to alignment with the lift arm mounting pin. The lift arm and stabilizer bar must pivot around the same axial plane, or they will be in a bind. Post back if you have problems with this.


----------



## JTThomsen (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the quick response. We will put the brackets on and try that.


----------

